# I'm not Dr. Morbius's Sugar Daddy, but am going to be a Daddy



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Just letting everyone know that Joyce and I are going to be the proud parents of a ?
Funny thing though, I tried to get Joyce to marry me in Oct for the last 5-6 years, she just wouldn't go for it!
But the jokes on her....We are going to have an Oct baby....

Life is funny sometimes!!


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Hey, congrats Jeff! Raise the little tyke to be a little monster.


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

CONGRATULATIONS! I wish you and Joyce all the best.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

We were thinking in January that we better get moving on this if we were going to do it.
At the end of January, she had a notion that she might be pregnant?
So, since I couldn't get my October wedding and it's been 17 years....if we were going to find time to get married, that we better do it now or it will be another 17 years of getting around to it. LOL

Thanks for the well wishes!
And Z, I could only hope!!!
But this kid will sure have some really fun Birthday parties:devil:


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

Congrats Jeff! You're in for some fun now!


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Congratuations!! That's terrific news. Let us know how the wedding goes too!


----------



## BooGirl666 (Jul 29, 2006)

Congrats FE!!!!!! Do ya guys have names picked out yet?


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Congratulations Jeff and Joyce, happiness to you both.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

congrats to you both...now the fun begins

Just think if you would have done this 17 yrs ago the kid be leaving soon instead of just arriving...


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Dr Morbius said:


> Congratuations!! That's terrific news. Let us know how the wedding goes too!


LOL, we got married already...where were you ? LOL


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Thank you, but fun...? you mean changing diapers, oh I can't wait!


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

Congrats...It is fun actually...the diapers suck, but seeing then turn into little people is cool. Best wishes to you both.


----------



## Spooklights (Jul 4, 2006)

Congratulations! October babies are the best!


----------



## Wyatt Furr (Jun 5, 2006)

Congrats on being a Dad


----------



## HalloweenRick (Nov 25, 2005)

Congratulations Jeff! Nothing like it in the world!!!


----------



## Ghoulbug (Apr 24, 2007)

Congrats on the news.. And they say we had a mild winter!!! Feb was a cold month!!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

You guys are encouraging! Thank you and time will tell...LOL

I still have an issue with diapers though!


----------



## BuriedAlive (Jun 8, 2006)

You'll get past the diapers. What's really tough is if the baby is awake a lot. The first six months after my daughter was born I was like a zombie, running on 4 hours of sleep that was segmented throughout the day. Instead of taking lunches, I'd take naps just to catch a few zzz's. But that's behind me now, I hope for your sake you don't have to go through that. It's all worth it. I'm sure you'll be a great pop. Congrats.


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

Congratulations.

Now go get Joyce some pickles and ice cream.


----------



## skullboy (Sep 21, 2006)

Congrats,Jeff.Oh the diapers aint so bad its the pregnant women that will cause you real pain. :googly:


----------



## Hellrazor (Jun 18, 2006)

Congrats fE. Thats AWESOME!!!


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

OMG... FE is going to reproduce???????? Nooooooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!! It's the end of the world!!!!!!!!!!!!!

JK... Congrats to you and the Mrs., buddy!


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

Congrates Jeff and goodluck. 

Ah the fun of your first newborn. Diapers bottles no sleep the flashbacks remembering what kind of kid you were. And my personal favorite having to hear evryones opionon of whats best for baby. Makes me glad to be a Pop-Pop wind em up and give them back. HE HE


----------



## Fangs (Jun 6, 2006)

_*CONGRATULATIONS*_ to you and the Mrs, FE!!!!!!! I think you will love having your own Demon Seed! (Thats what I call our son :devil: ) I just have 3 things I'd like to pass on to ya---
1st= Just remember, when she is mad at ya, its just the hormones talking. She really does love ya!  
2nd=Prepare yourself for how everyone else seems to think they know how you should raise your little demon seed. :googly: LOL Just take it with a grain of salt, grit your teeth and say "Oh, thanks for the suggestion". Then come here and vent to us, your ever ready to listen and let you rant friends!  
3rd=Read, Read, Read to your little demon seed. It will become an annoyance, but its one of the best things---IMHO---that you can do for them. 
I'm so happy for you 2!!!!!!! You are going to be great parents!


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

Congrats To You Both, And Enjoy The Early Years Cause Teenagers Suck- I Know I Was One Once. Now Its Payback As My Mom Says.


----------



## CreepyCanmore (Mar 27, 2007)

Congrats from a new father of a 3 week old girl! 9 months seems like a long time until BAM, you're up to your armpits in poop and baby wipes. But it's tons of fun, so enjoy the ride and sleep while you can!


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Congrats Jeff! We'll take great delight in hearing about your demon spawn.


----------



## Beepem (Jul 17, 2006)

gratz....i dont wanna see you havin any baby flinger props though!


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Congratulations Jeff and Joyce. I really miss having little ones about the house. I know you'll enjoy.


----------



## Black Cat (Aug 20, 2005)

Congratulations Jeff & Joyce.


----------



## spideranne (Jul 17, 2006)

Congrats! Its good that we have people passing on the Halloween gene.


----------



## DeadSpider (Feb 3, 2006)

pyro said:


> Congrats To You Both, And Enjoy The Early Years Cause Teenagers Suck- I Know I Was One Once. Now Its Payback As My Mom Says.


omg pyro too true.... I am suffering thru it right now. Its like they change overnight.

CONGRATS Jeff and the Mrs.  !!!
Its a wild and tiring ride, and worth every minute!


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Jeff and joyce- Congrats!!!! What others have said is correct. People LOVE telling YOU what the best way to raise you child is, and yes- get as much sleep now as you can. My two year old still stays up occasionally all night long! And yes, you see what your own parents may have gone through with you, too.

I'll also let you in on a serious little secret few shared with me until I thought something was seriously wrong with me. All my life I'd heard people claim that the first time they saw their baby there was an immediate connection and bonding love. When my kid was born, I saw a baby, but felt no real connection. Mom developed a bond through breast feeding, but I didn't get the attention of baby until after work- and even then no real response that I was there. I felt horrible. Where was this connection I was supposed to have? Where was that special bond me as a Dad should have? Then came the point where he interacted with his environment and WHAM! The love and bond that I have for my kid now is *incredible*. There's no other feeling like it in the world!  So if you are one of the few that don't feel a bond right away, don't worry- you will - and it will overtake you completely!

Blessings be to you and your family!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Thank you, thank you.
This topic is becoming very interesting, neat stories!


----------



## HibLaGrande (Sep 25, 2005)

Wow Jeff,

Congrats!

I am so slow.


----------



## Daughter of Darkness (Aug 24, 2006)

*Congrats!*

Hey I just now read this. Congratulations and best wishes to you both!
Wishing you a happy, healthy baby


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

Frighteners Entertainment said:


> Thank you, thank you.
> This topic is becoming very interesting, neat stories!


Yeah just wait'll the kid hits around 5 years old and never SHUTS UP. You'll be praying for the days when they either were in diapers and didn't talk, or fast forwarding to the teenage years when they refuse to talk to YOU. 

Emily's driving me NUTS with her non-stop chatter. NUTS I SAY!!!!!!! :googly: :googly: :googly:


----------



## gypsichic (Jun 6, 2006)

Congratulations!


----------



## wormyt (Aug 29, 2005)

Oh WOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! How cool is this.......You finally gonna be a dad. Well this is one lucky kid to be having you and her for parents. Enjoy this time with her as this baby grows inside her. Give her all the suport needed. Remember shes gaining the weight not you so be nice!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!. Oh how much fun we are gonna have hearing your stories LOL. I miss them baby days LOL


----------



## TwistedDementia (May 2, 2007)

Congratulations are in order, and here's a little fact, you'll never know true unconditional love untill you have your own child, thier's nothing like it. I have 4 kids and I wouldn't trade them for all the souls on earth, well maybey... just kidding.


----------



## strange1 (Mar 12, 2006)

Congratulations FE.
I'm sure you're going to be a super dad.
When the baby arrives, don't spoil it too much.

By the way, I was wondering how you're going to explain this when the baby grows up.


----------



## BuriedAlive (Jun 8, 2006)

lol, can we say...blackmail


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

er...babymail?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Thank you everyone for all the support, well....except for Bill! LOL J/K

If that is the only piece of printed matter that shows up, GREAT!

This does give me an idea for my Boa picture though??????


----------



## strange1 (Mar 12, 2006)

Sorry about that FE.
I tried to restrain myself  , but knowing your great sense of humor, I just couldn't resist putting the picture there.

All kidding aside I think you're going to make a wonderful father, congratulations to you and Joyce.
May your new arrival be happy, healthy, and a joy to you and Joyce.
Best wishes.
Becky & Bill


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

No problem Bill.....I'm sure yours will be better!!! LOL "hanging underwear over my booth at IronStock this year"

Thanks again!!


----------



## strange1 (Mar 12, 2006)

Frighteners Entertainment said:


> No problem Bill.....I'm sure yours will be better!!! LOL "hanging underwear over my booth at IronStock this year"
> 
> Thanks again!!


Don't know if I'll be able to make Ironstock this year. 
But if I do, I will hang some underwear over your booth.:devil:

As for a pic of me, well I don't think anyone here could stand that much ugly all at one time.


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

strange1 said:


> But if I do, I will hang some underwear over your booth.:devil:


Awww just send him your drawers!


----------



## strange1 (Mar 12, 2006)

There is a law against sending hazardous material through the mail.


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

LOL! I was wondering if someone was going to say that.


----------

